
How to Set Up PostgreSQL on Google Compute Engine - skynode
https://cloud.google.com/community/tutorials/setting-up-postgres
======
SoulMan
Why not just use cloudSQL?

~~~
oskari
Cloud SQL doesn't support replication or high-availability or a number of
other features yet. For them you need to setup your own cluster or use another
managed PostgreSQL service, such as our Aiven PostgreSQL
([https://aiven.io/postgresql](https://aiven.io/postgresql)) which is
available in all GCP regions.

